# CVP Airwire T9000 speed issue



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a CVP T9000 and when I turn the speed up quickly it seems to some times skip and drop the speed in stead. Has any one else had this behavior and could you stop it?

Does the contacts of the speed nob need to be clean?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Just guessing here, but I think they use an encoder (Knob with no stops). This sounds like a software issue. I've seen this with the encoders on my products in the past.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

call cvp they will tell you if you need to send it back or not, good guys to talk with. its dc'd now so may not be able to fix it.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Change the speed step setting from default to see if that makes a difference,in particular, try direct drive . I suspect that will correct it. They use the same basic software and config in all their small scale DCC stuff, so this would have shown up before, the device does use an encoder. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What speed step setting are you using? Try changing it like Jonathan said. I did have an encoder go bad in one of my T-9000's several years ago. CVP changed it out and everything was fine after that.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Duplicate post.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tried the middle and highest speed resolution, same strange behavior, my guess is the encoder is dead. Also tried resting the decoder and throttle, no better. Tried another throttle and no issues. 

Bugger 
Alan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Update, I just dropped electrical cleaner into the encoder and its come good! 

Easy fix thankfully.

Alan


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,
Glad you mentioned that. I have used contact cleaner on a T9000 in the past to cure a flaky button. Just the plain contact cleaner spray ,not the stuff with the lubricant in it.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Paul, great minds think a like









I needed to give it another squirt because the problem came back, but if it continues I know what hardware is causing my troubles. 

Alan


----------

